

Looking for Coders in Orlando - johnnytodero

We are looking for a developer to join our start-up team here in Downtown Orlando. We can offer contract work on client jobs as well as pay / partnership opportunities on our start-up project. Let me know if anyone would be interested in learning more.
======
osipov
it would be great to learn more...how should i contact you? alternatively you
can email me via <insert my HN userid here>@gmail.com

